# copper and the marine tank.



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

guys, hi there:-D
after advise as always,and i can't remember if i have asked this already
if you feed catfish pellets to your fish that in the ingredients says they contain copper
and you want to use that tank for marine fish,is it possible ?
as i seem to think that it .
thankie :-D


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

willow said:


> as i seem to think that it .


?





i think the copper is in such trace ammounts that you wouldnt do much, if any harm down the road if converted to marine. i would think you would have to be dumping a bucket of pellets a week to get a reasonable copper reading solely from the food source.
tap water prob. contains more copper then any fish food and people use previous freshwater tanks for new saltwater tanks all the time.
i would say if it was a copper based medication in the tank at anytime i would be iffy on re-using it for a saltwater tank. even QT tanks should be used only for a QT for this reason ( as well as who knows what diseases could linger, but a bleach rinse solution should handle that. )
i believe salifert makes a copper test, and although they are a good company im unsure of how effective this copper test is.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

thanks. :-D
i missed the end of the sentence back there 
ment to say "as i seem to think that it does "


----------

